# Extensions? NO. Help =[



## JULIA (Aug 18, 2006)

I really love the choppy layery-ness. I look 10x better with layers.










(I was contemplating getting my hair layered like the one on the left (brown hair). I do not like her little layers ontop though)


Is there anyway to get a cut like this without getting extensions? I don't have the money and I just don't like the idea of extensions. Or will my cut look different because of the fact that I don't have extensions?


----------



## Katura (Aug 19, 2006)

I dont think you'd absolutley HAVE to have extensions, I think it would still work.

...Gosh if my hair was long enough, I'd get a cut like this(sans those short ones on top)...I dont know if it work work well with my face shape though. It's way cute.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 19, 2006)

You'll need a straightener too.


----------



## JULIA (Aug 20, 2006)

Haha. I've got one of those.


----------



## dollbabybex (Aug 21, 2006)

thats like m hair and it falls better with extensions

but my hair is very fine

if you have naturally thicker hair it might sit the same


----------



## JULIA (Aug 21, 2006)

I've got really thick hair.


----------

